# Coronavirus and the economy



## Brandon2020 (1 Apr 2020)

There has been a lot of talk on what the state of the economy will be like once the virus begins to settle. Its looking like 2-3 months until we are back to work, if we're lucky. 

Is there any talk of a strategy? 

Coronavirus Update (Live): 884,190 Cases and 44,169 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer








						COVID Live Update: 142,072,345 Cases and 3,034,587 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info
				




Found a good site, has a lot of information and stats. Updated daily as well.


----------



## noproblem (1 Apr 2020)

Don't worry about too much, won't matter if we all snuff it.


----------

